# Welche Sprache Spielt ihr ?



## derkielergamer (22. Oktober 2017)

Hi

Ich wollte gerne wissen in Welche Sprache ihr Zockt.

English oder Deutsch.

Mfg derkielergamer


----------



## azzih (22. Oktober 2017)

Meistens Englisch, weil Synchro halt doch oft noch deutlich besser ist. Ausserdem stört mich das die Lippensynchronität nicht passt in deutscher Sprache, aber das eigentlich eher bei Filmen und Serien. In Spielen muss man oft ja schon froh sein wenn die Mimik überhaupt annähernd zum Gesagten passt, Stichwort ME Andromeda.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Oktober 2017)

Kommt drauf an.

Wenn deutsche Synchro Mist oder es mehrere eine Serie sind, in denen die Charakterstimmen auf Deutsch in den verschiedenen Teilen nicht identisch sind (wie z.B. Mass Effect oder Dragon Age) dann Englisch. Oder wenn die deutsche Fassung zensiert ist und man sie nicht uncut bekommt, dann auch die - engische - Original-Version.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2017)

Kommt auf das Spiel an, würde sagen beides zu je 50%, manchmal wechsle ich auch um es mal zu testen wie es in der anderen Sprache so ist.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2017)

Deutsch, aber nur weil mir englisch nicht so liegt. Würde auch gerne Filme im Original sehen/hören aber damit könnte ich mich bisher nicht so anfreunden, leider!


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2017)

Deutsch natürlich, was sonst?
Ich hab keine Lust ständig Untertitel zu lesen.


----------



## Nazzy (22. Oktober 2017)

zu 99 % deutsch, es sei denn die Synchro ist so dermaßen schlecht geworden, was aber sehr selten der Fall ist.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. Oktober 2017)

[x] Englisch

O-Ton wertet einfach jeden Film, Serie und Spiel auf


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Deutsch natürlich, was sonst?
> Ich hab keine Lust ständig Untertitel zu lesen.


Und wie wäre es mit gesprochenem Englisch, oder verstehst du Englisch nicht so gut?



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> [x] Englisch
> 
> O-Ton wertet einfach jeden Film, Serie und Spiel auf


Solange der O-Ton in Englisch ist stimme ich dir zu, aber bei manchen ist es auch Japanisch und da verstehe ich gerade mal ein paar wenige Wörter


----------



## XT1024 (22. Oktober 2017)

Das hängt grundsätzlich vom Spiel ab und ist bei mir nicht auf Steam (warum ist das in diesem Unterforum?) beschränkt.

In MP-Spielen ohne nach Sprachen sortierten Servern bietet sich zuweilen eine international verständliche Sprache an oder wenn ich Zusatzinfos (MMO/RPG und solches Zeug) _brauche_.
Aktuelles Beispiel: Path of Exile gibt es nach 5? Jahren übersetzt aber jetzt _brauche_ oder will ich das auch nicht mehr, von den sicherlich fehlenden Infos ganz abgesehen.

Deutsch darf es gerne bei dem Rest (AoE und co., anderer SP-Kram oder wenn das alte Spiel eh nur einsprachig ausgeliefert wurde) sein.
Das überrascht mich aber selbst, ist es doch momentan bei keinem Spiel der Fall. 

Da kommt mir direkt mal wieder Lust auf STV:EF


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es mit gesprochenem Englisch, oder verstehst du Englisch nicht so gut?



Du meinst dieses typische "ich packe den ganzen Satz in ein Wort"-Englisch, was praktisch bei jeder Serie/Film/Spiel der Fall ist? Nein, das verstehe ich nicht, weil dir mir zu undeutlich zu reden. "Sauber" gesprochenes Englisch kann ich verstehen.


----------



## KnSN (22. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Deutsch natürlich, was sonst?
> Ich hab keine Lust ständig Untertitel zu lesen.



LOL Das mache ich ständig, weil ich Animes nur via JapDub/GerSub gucke, selten via EngSub. 

Games immer GerDub mit GerSub. Ich bin zufrieden mit den deutschsprachigen Synchronisation und Tonlagen, vor allen in Call of Duty. ^^


----------



## S754 (22. Oktober 2017)

Deutsch, außer Games die es nur im englischen Ton gibt wie z.B.  GTA, da dann dementsprechend deutsche Untertitel.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2017)

Öfter Englisch, aber bei sehr guter deutscher Synchro (z.B. Psychonauts) oder (extrem) unverständlichem Englisch auch mal Deutsch.
Wichtig: Immer ohne Untertitel. Der Reflex an der Textzeile zu hängen reduziert die Immersion imo extrem.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Du meinst dieses typische "ich packe den ganzen Satz in ein Wort"-Englisch, was praktisch bei jeder Serie/Film/Spiel der Fall ist? Nein, das verstehe ich nicht, weil dir mir zu undeutlich zu reden. "Sauber" gesprochenes Englisch kann ich verstehen.


Was ist denn "ich packe den ganzen Satz in ein Wort" Englisch? Beispiel?


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist denn "ich packe den ganzen Satz in ein Wort" Englisch? Beispiel?



Hab gerade kein Beispiel parat. Aber ich meine damit dieses typische amerikanische schnelle Englisch.
Ich habe schon öfters mal versucht verschiedene Serien in Englisch O-Ton zu schauen, aber die reden einfach zu schnell, als das ich da jedes Wort verstehen könnte.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Hab gerade kein Beispiel parat. Aber ich meine damit dieses typische amerikanische schnelle Englisch.
> Ich habe schon öfters mal versucht verschiedene Serien in Englisch O-Ton zu schauen, aber die reden einfach zu schnell, als das ich da jedes Wort verstehen könnte.


Achso das meinst du, die Amis kürzen gerne ab, also deutlich mehr als im Englischen sonst schon wird


----------



## Placebo (22. Oktober 2017)

[x] Komplett zufällig nach Lust und Laune. Oft ist das dann einfach das, was voreingestellt ist.
Was ich aber nicht leiden kann, ist z.B. englische Sprachausgabe mit deutschen Untertiteln. Irgendwie brauche ich alles in einer Sprache...


----------

